# Questions about Gravity (flower hardener)



## warfish (Jan 16, 2010)

My gravity arrived in the mail today and since I am about 3 weeks from finish on my closet grow I was going to add it to the nute's today when I do a res change.  
It recommends that you use half as much nutrients as you normally do, is this really the case?  Will I nute burn if I stay at normal dose?  I have yet to acheive tip burn on the closet grow but I think they are real close to max dosage usable.
Also it recommends that you raise the lights 6-12 inches when using this.  Do you all raise your lights when you use it and if so for how long do you leave them up extra high?  And why do they recommend to raise them?  Do they tend to light burn on this product?
Sorry if these are basic questions, I just worry about my girls and have been hitting the vape while stressing on this 

Any other tips on this product would be greatly appreciated as well  

Thank you,
Warfish


----------



## gypsydog (Jan 16, 2010)

used it one time didnt raise the lights. the leaves got cooked.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 16, 2010)

yeah warfish my hydro guy said 1st time he used it burned the crap outta em. id def cut nutes & raise light like they say. prolly cut dose of gravity also.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 16, 2010)

I fed 1/2 strength, but did not raise my lights...lol...so much for following directions...The stuff worked awesome and I had no bad effects from not following the directions. At the time I only had a 400w hps on them to, so I didn't want to rob them of the light.  I don't recomend this,...but I mean this is what I did.  I gave 3 feedings also because the label said to give 2 to 4 for soil.  When I talked to the manufacturer, they said that they only do one application, and that I should keep a close eye out for mold, and that my buds could become too dense...I don't know exactly what "too" dense is, but that is what I was told.  I would, and will follow the directions now that I'm running 1000w in there...if you have gotten this far you don't want to loose it due to some dumb move!


----------



## warfish (Jan 16, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> I fed 1/2 strength, but did not raise my lights...lol...so much for following directions...The stuff worked awesome and I had no bad effects from not following the directions. At the time I only had a 400w hps on them to, so I didn't want to rob them of the light. I don't recomend this,...but I mean this is what I did. I gave 3 feedings also because the label said to give 2 to 4 for soil. When I talked to the manufacturer, they said that they only do one application, and that I should keep a close eye out for mold, and that my buds could become too dense...I don't know exactly what "too" dense is, but that is what I was told. I would, and will follow the directions now that I'm running 1000w in there...if you have gotten this far you don't want to loose it due to some dumb move!


 
The last line I think says it all, lol    I have cut the strength in half and raised the lights, although I only raised the lights a couple inches as this closet grow is under a 150, a 100, and a 250w hps so none of them have alot of penetration.
I will watch them close for signs of burning   Thanks all for the advice!:farm:


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jan 16, 2010)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Here are some instructions from the Eel River website...  *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]

*DIRECTIONS:*

GRAVITY CAN BE APPLIED ALONE OR WITH REGULAR NUTRIENTS. PLANTS SHOULD BE HEALTHY AND NOT STRESSED AT TIME OF APPLICATION. NUTRIENT
CONCENTRATION SHOULD BE REDUCED BY 1/3 WHEN APPLYING THIS PRODUCT. IF PLANTS ARE GROWN UNDER HPS LIGHTING, LIGHTS SHOULD BE RAISED 6-12 INCHES.

*SOIL:*
USE 1 TEASPOON (5ml.) PER GALLON OF WATER AND APPLY FOR 2 CONSECUTIVE WATERINGS BEGINNING ABOUT 3 WEEKS BEFORE THE END OF FLOWERING. OR USE 2 TEASPOONS (10ml.) PER GALLON OF WATER AND APPLY ONCE.

*HYDROPONICS:* USE APPROXIMATELY 1 TEASPOON PER GALLON OF WATER AND RUN FOR 5-12 DAYS BEGINNING ABOUT 3 WEEKS BEFORE FINISH. DUE TO GREAT VARIABILITY AMONG HYDROPONIC SYSTEMS, A GOOD RULE OF THUMB IS TO RUN LARGER DOSES FOR A SHORTER TIME AND SMALLER DOSES FOR A LONGER TIME.

DON&#8217;T OVERUSE! MORE IS NOT BETTER.

Sometimes better results are obtained by adding 2 heaping tablespoons of
molasses per 25 gallons of water.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 17, 2010)

They must have changed their directions since last summer, because it says clear as a sunny sunday on my label in soil "Use 1/2 tsp per gallon of water and apply 2-4 consecutive waterings beginning about 3 weeks before harvest.

another difference I see is that they now recommend cutting by a third, but on my bottle it says a 1/2.

So where did your directions come from DOS?  I can believe that they would update though...because when I spoke to them, I said I had given 3 applications, and he said I should have only given one or 2...I told him that I was following the directions on the bottle, and if I should have only done one or 2...then why weren't those the directions?  What probably saved me is the dose is half of the new dose...on my bottle it calls for 1/2 tsp...so in reality I gave close to the same, just over a longer period of time.

I guess I should check their site occasionaly for updates...it probably wouldn't hurt to check updates for all new lines anyway, I suppose...but I only bought this in July I think...and the hydro store had just got it in, so it isn't that old.

AND WHY ARE YOU YELLING DOS???...lol (I'm new to the computer so I didn't know that caps meant that until today)


----------



## DonJones (Jan 17, 2010)

LF,

Think DOS just copied the instructions from the website and then posted them just they way they were.

I'm just old school enough to forget that the UPPER CASE LETTERS are considered rude and emotional shouting.  To me they will always be a way of high lighting or emphasizing some thing.  I'm still used to the old type writers where we didn't have bold print, underlining or italicizing.

Great smoking every one.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Jan 17, 2010)

i use this stuff  1 teaspoon per 3 gallons has the best results bottle says 1/2 per gallon also states "DON'T OVERUSE!MORE IS NOT BETTER"


EDIT: im slow dont mind me haha


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 17, 2010)

Yeah...the more is not better is the most important one on the list from what I was told, and in all the reviews that I saw.  I was also givin this warning by the hydro store when I bought it.  I think I will just do one application this time and do 1 tsp 3 weeks out.  The stuff rocks though!


----------



## chuckdee123 (Jan 20, 2010)

i got my bottle of gravity just waiting...  i got a month or two until i have to use it but i'm planning on being SUPER careful.. i'm not even gonna use it on all of my plants, just in case.

my label says the same as yours does LF... but i'm still only gonna use it once, then just water till the chop...

good luck warfish i'll be checking out your grow journal!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey DOS I have a question for you. (or anyone else for that matter) I have not been able to achieve the slight tip burn that I want on my plants and I have slowely been increasing the amounts of my nutes with each feeding.  I'm up to 1 1/2 the recomended dose on the last feeding, and have still not gotten the burned tips.  This next feeding would be the one to add gravity to, being 3 weeks out (from the breeders recomended finish time).  Should I cut back my nutes to 2/3 from what I fed last feeding and add the gravity, even though I have not acheived the tip burn that I want?  Or should I feed the same as last feeding and the gravity and see if that gets me to the point I want to be?  I know that they will probably go a week or so longer than the breeders recomended time, and I'm fine with that, I figured whatever time over the 8 weeks I will only use straight pH'd water.  If they are looking like they will finish in time, I will use just water in week 8.

I'm just conflicted on if I should reduce nutes or feed the same as last feeding. (If I didn't have the gravity I would be slightly increasing again to try to find where my limit is) I think I should probably reduce it just to be safe...but then I don't know only because these plants seem to take everything I give them, and want more.  I should probably follow the "less is more" motto here though I think.

Any thoughts from you experienced indoor folks?


----------



## Growdude (Jan 20, 2010)

Does this stuff really work? I'm skeptical of these kinda products.

I mean the last 3 weeks are when the buds swell the most anyway.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 20, 2010)

It worked great for me the last time I used it grow dude.  I tried it with a strain I'm familiar with to, and the buds were much more dense than all previous harvests.  It's basicaly just a kelp extract, to harden and add mass to the buds.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 20, 2010)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT][/FONT]
> Sometimes better results are obtained by adding 2 heaping tablespoons of
> molasses per 25 gallons of water.



How do you get YOUR molasses to "heap(ing)" onto your tablespoons DOS? Mine just sorta lays there....


----------



## warfish (Jan 20, 2010)

OHC, I know the feeling, lol.  I just fill the tablespoon then let some extra run over the edge for the heaping part, hehe 

update on the product at hand...  

I followed all directions, cutting my nute strength in half and raising my lights.  After 3 days of the product in my res for the closet grow I have noticed alot of filling in of the buds and no adverse effects.


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Jan 20, 2010)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Does this stuff really work? I'm skeptical of these kinda products.
> 
> I mean the last 3 weeks are when the buds swell the most anyway.



It's not just a bulking up, but also a hardening when your buds are cured. They are solid and firm instead of soft and squeezable. Too much Gravity can make your nugs so hard you can't smoke em I've heard.


----------



## cmd420 (Jan 20, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> Hey DOS I have a question for you. (or anyone else for that matter) I have not been able to achieve the slight tip burn that I want on my plants and I have slowely been increasing the amounts of my nutes with each feeding. I'm up to 1 1/2 the recomended dose on the last feeding, and have still not gotten the burned tips. This next feeding would be the one to add gravity to, being 3 weeks out (from the breeders recomended finish time). Should I cut back my nutes to 2/3 from what I fed last feeding and add the gravity, even though I have not acheived the tip burn that I want? Or should I feed the same as last feeding and the gravity and see if that gets me to the point I want to be? I know that they will probably go a week or so longer than the breeders recomended time, and I'm fine with that, I figured whatever time over the 8 weeks I will only use straight pH'd water. If they are looking like they will finish in time, I will use just water in week 8.
> 
> I'm just conflicted on if I should reduce nutes or feed the same as last feeding. (If I didn't have the gravity I would be slightly increasing again to try to find where my limit is) I think I should probably reduce it just to be safe...but then I don't know only because these plants seem to take everything I give them, and want more. I should probably follow the "less is more" motto here though I think.
> 
> Any thoughts from you experienced indoor folks?


 
I've used Gravity and I would definitely say to use your last feeding as a guide and cut _that_ dose down by 1/3..less is more with Humboldt Own products..
bottom line: there is alot more risk with over-nuting, than undernuting for a few days...especially with Gravity


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks CMD, thats kind of what I figured, I've come too far to screw it up in the last 3 weeks!  I got 6 gallons of feed mixed up and pH adjusted for tomorrows feeding.  I went ahead and just went 2/3 from last weeks feeding, and held off on the Cha Ching altogether...I think I have enough (P) in the Gravity, Snow Storm Ultra, and tsp of Molasses.


----------



## chuckdee123 (Jan 27, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> It worked great for me the last time I used it grow dude.  I tried it with a strain I'm familiar with to, and the buds were much more dense than all previous harvests.  It's basicaly just a kelp extract, to harden and add mass to the buds.



would you say it increased yeild? in comparison to your earlier grows of the same strain


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 27, 2010)

It definately increased yeild of all previous harvests of the same strain (except for outdoor grown)...by a good 10%.  It made the buds more dense, so keep an eye out for mold.  I actualy looked into the bud, spreading it apart, to check into the crevices.  I was warned of the posability of mold by the guys at Eel River, when They told me that they only use one app.  But yes, the increase was obvious to the naked eye, I did not have to wait to see if it worked by putting it on the scale.  I'm talking about makeing Afghani #1 being more dense...if you can imagine that possable....lol


----------



## urontop1st (Mar 7, 2011)

I used Gravity on 3 alternate grows with different usage amounts and times.
The strains were Blue Dream, Purple Urkle, PitBull, Cripit using General Organics nutes, with Rhino Skin, Purple Maxx Snow Storm, and Sweet (all at manufacture directed amounts), in soil, under multiple 1000 watt HPS.
The gravity was applied to 10 plants of each strain grown from clones.
The first trial used the manufactures directions and resulted in mild burn on the first application, repeat applications caused further burn.  Harvest was 5 days early based on my preference of amber/opaque trichs.  At harvest all sun leaves were gone and most of the leaves on the bottom halves of the top buds were dry and suffered mild burning.  The damage was on all the buds of each branch.  Yes I raised the lights.
Also I had herms on the Pit Bull and Cripit.  (see warning of tendance to herme) resulting in seeds in some buds.
The buds were very very dense after curing.  The Blue Dream was "almost to dense" they were almost hard.  
So I thought it was a good product if I could get the schedule correct for my strains.
The next try I used half the directed amount and only watered with it in a non-nute clear water watering. For the last 3 weeks with raised lights.  They did not burn. At harvest, 5 days earlier than my non-gravity grows, all the leaves and bud were in a healthy condition but I was still getting hermes on the Pitbull and Cripit.
The buds were very very dense. 
If you have a strain not prone to herm this schedule would probably be ok to start from.  Pitbull and Cripit are crosses of the same strains and Gravity seemed to effect them differently than the Blue Dream and Purple Urkel.
The best overall grow for me was to use half the Manufacture amount, 2 times in clear water 10 days before harvest without raising the lights.
I found this stopped the herms ( i suspect because the plant didn't have time to herm and pollenate before harvest).  The buds are extremely dense and my finish weight is up 10-15% over the non-gravity grows with no change in flavor, aroma or potency.
My next try will be:
On the Pitbull and Cripit I will be using half dose, clear water 2 cycles in 10 days after stopping nutes.  IE: last nute appplication, 5days later Gravity appplication, five days later Gravity application, 5 days before harvest.
For the Blue Dream and Purple Urkle I will be using half dose, clear water, once 5 days before last nute and 2 - 5 days cycles after stopping nutes till harvest.
This should work unless it makes my Blues and Purples to dense.
If that happens I'll swing everything to 2 half strenght, clear water applications 5 days apart after stopping nutes.
I really think the latter is going to be the best usage.
Be very careful using Gravity during nute application burns and not slowly or reversabley.
A word on mold:  I don't currently have a mold problem because of where I am located and good preventive measures.  Using Gravity the buds are extremely compacted.  When I broke a bud apart at harvest they are very wet with large amounts of fluid reserves. Much more then my non-gravity grows.  I can see how mold could easily start in these buds.
I would recommend watching your harvest time closely until you learn the impact on your strain.
After curing the nugs are true nugs!


----------

